# HPA Haldex Flash



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like UM and HPA are competing with each other..
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just pre-ordered me one!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm already running orange, so a bit of a headache for me, but I will wait for feedback from others..
Steve


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

That's great, and what it should have been 10 years ago. Options and companies competing for their share of the market. opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's great, and what it should have been 10 years ago. Options and companies competing for their share of the market. opcorn:


Correct. Amazing that it comes on the heals of UM software and right after they sold out of the $1600 fire sale controllers. I'm sure they mentioned to the people that bought them that this was coming out though......


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> I'm already running orange, so a bit of a headache for me, but I will wait for feedback from others..
> Steve


I have the orange controller as well. I talked to Darryl on the phone today and he says this will work with stock controller or the orange controller


Rob


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> I have the orange controller as well. I talked to Darryl on the phone today and he says this will work with stock controller or the orange controller
> 
> 
> Rob


It's like paying HPA twice..
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> It's like paying HPA twice..
> Steve


That would be assuming I pay full price the first time.😊Plus it gives me more features and options


Rob


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> That would be assuming I pay full price the first time.Plus it gives me more features and options
> 
> 
> Rob


Ok, but I did pay full price and all the other monies required to get it in the UK, but the upside is I could save on expensive tyres..
Steve


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool-looking piece and the price is totally right considering it comes with a controller, my Blue has been doing well since I installed it years ago but this is more tempting than it should be  :facepalm:


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*well...*

you could always sell your blue before everyone is made aware of the new options on the block (assuming the new options work as well as they're touted and the user feedback is favorable)


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> Cool-looking piece and the price is totally right considering it comes with a controller, my Blue has been doing well since I installed it years ago but this is more tempting than it should be  :facepalm:


I don't think it comes with a controller. It's basically a programmable piggyback unit that overrides the existing flash in the controller. You could use this with a stock, blue, orange, black, whatever, and it'll will just take over the control logic. What's appealing with this, besides the different modes and a programmable one, is if you toast your controller, you can just get a junker and you're back in business. :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Actually, if you look, the HPA offers a "Full-color LCD touch screen display with selectable drive modes" whereas the UM flash is a simple flash, and happens to cost $100 more  What I'd like to know, based on your comment, is what kind of long-term support is there? Like, if you buy a flash and the controller takes a dump, is another flash cheaper? Even though an OEM controller is cheap, $600 is $600 however you slice it.

I want to know if UM is going to compete with HPA with a cheaper price or controller of their own, as of right now the choice seems like a no-brainer. I also have to wonder if the flash programming is proprietary or if it was just lifted from Blue and Orange controllers, if you can flash them you can read them


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Eric, at this point HPA is just trying to put their foot in the door in response to UM opening the market. If anything, UM will will bring their price back down to be competitive. UM has loyal customers and good following just like HPA, but their track record is a lot cleaner when it comes Haldex stuff. The suspect one is HPA when they rapped the market for years because of their monopoly, then double rapped desperate enthusiasts that got on their last run (way overpriced). How would you feel if you shelled almost 2k on a company that was about to release more product/features for 1/3 of the price less than six months down the road?


With your logic, if UM can read and flash why in the world would they just copy a HPA code when they can modify to their liking? There are some smart dudes behind UM, that's why their tunes are so popular and the gold standard in certain vag segments. I don't see JA copy/pasting a code when he can do some real tuning to it. Personally, I give my Kudos to UM for busting the bubble at a relatively approachable price point, anything HPA does after the fact is a sad attempt at redemption and trying to compete in a market with competition now. We both know, as old timers, that if it wasn't for UM flash coming out, HPA would not be shy to ask $2,000+ for this.


----------



## Prico (May 10, 2011)

I'd wait to see a comparison chart blue, orange, UM and stock before you guys start buying a product that was just slapped together. Besides where the hell are you gonna mount a screen at? 

I drove a UM flashed Haldex R32 at wookies. Woah!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Interesting. I do have an orange controller at the moment. I was considering getting one of my stock ones flashed with UM. Might be interesting to do one with UM, one with HPA vs old competition (orange controller) in both street and track testing. 

Personally I would never own a TT with anything less than a Competition controller do to the dynamic change in ability to put the pedal to 100% mid corner and launch out and close the gap on all the Porsche's (911's real advantage is that weight shift onto the back tires to launch out of the mid point of the corner)

:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Interesting. I do have an orange controller at the moment. I was considering getting one of my stock ones flashed with UM. Might be interesting to do one with UM, one with HPA vs old competition (orange controller) in both street and track testing.
> 
> Personally I would never own a TT with anything less than a Competition controller do to the dynamic change in ability to put the pedal to 100% mid corner and launch out and close the gap on all the Porsche's (911's real advantage is that weight shift onto the back tires to launch out of the mid point of the corner)
> 
> :beer:


Hey Noah, I need a controller real bad if you have some spares (the only thing stopping me from getting my car running right now). I'll shoot you a text right now. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Hey Noah, I need a controller real bad if you have some spares (the only thing stopping me from getting my car running right now). I'll shoot you a text right now. :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Max, I hear what you're saying, but at the moment one is $100 more and doesn't come with a controller, and even if HPA did what they did, it still took someone else a decade to come out with upgraded software for the 1st-gen Haldex. They could charge what they wanted, especially if they had an exclusive-type product; totally agreed the timing isn't coincidental though. I'm sure UM is awesome, I don't know anything personally and I'd support other brands before HPA in most cases anyway, but currently it is the best option. I look forward to a response from UM and even others :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

A USB interface to laptop would be a great option. some will not want to add a screen to the perfect interior of the TT. maybe a single button with lights showing you what "mode" your in. 

Give me one I can hide. 

I like the touch screen and might just put it in the race car. but I would not put it in the TT with full interior


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I would like to see why having this screen with multiple modes would be a benefit over the UM flash.

It's AWD, and ultimately I just want the rear to engage faster, more often and stay locked in braking.

Why are all of the different modes necessary?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

20v GTI Guy said:


> I would like to see why having this screen with multiple modes would be a benefit over the UM flash.
> 
> It's AWD, and ultimately I just want the rear to engage faster, more often and stay locked in braking.
> 
> Why are all of the different modes necessary?


Because everything needs a touch screen these days. Thank Steve jobs and Apple.

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> A USB interface to laptop would be a great option. some will not want to add a screen to the perfect interior of the TT. maybe a single button with lights showing you what "mode" your in.
> 
> Give me one I can hide.
> 
> I like the touch screen and might just put it in the race car. but I would not put it in the TT with full interior


I agree. I'm not messing my interior with an additional screen.
Sounds like UM would be more like the functiona option to me. Plus it's available now.

Luis


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Who is um? 

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

1fast2liter said:


> Who is um?
> 
> reply typed by trained monkeys


United Motorsport


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah ya I looked them up but don't see any listing for my car. What do they charge for a flash?

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I wonder if instead of the screen, you could have it hooked into the Liquid TT gauge? opcorn:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Neb said:


> I wonder if instead of the screen, you could have it hooked into the Liquid TT gauge? opcorn:


That would be cool but also mean quite a bit of extra software to write and I don't think the software is compatible ie Canbus and whatever else.
Good idea though and maybe HPA should look into it and offer Liquid Gauge functionality and vent fit..
Steve


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

sTT eV6 said:


> That would be cool but also mean quite a bit of extra software to write and I don't think the software is compatible ie Canbus and whatever else.
> Good idea though and maybe HPA should look into it and offer Liquid Gauge functionality and vent fit..
> Steve


This could sway a lot of purchases! Like mine for example


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

There would be an issue with intellectual property rights.
Steve


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

at least everyone can keep the Liquid TT ........

I do not understand the negative comments about Haldex HPA or UM it is going on though......

I am hoping that when Fastivus comes HPA will have figures and a working model in place there.........


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

in


----------

